# Physical and behavioural changes in dogs after neutering



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

potatolover said:


> My 11-year-old dog was finally neutered last month, and we are so far very happy with the results(better skin and hair, no more lumpy balls). However, sigh, he seems to behave like a one year old now, having destroyed two of my most expensive pairs of shoes and going thru the dustbin once for things to chew on. He's fine so far this week, but are there an y expected behavioural changes in dogs which have been neutered?
> 
> Is it also true that he's going to get fatter? We've been restricting treats now.


WOW. That's late to neuter a dog. In fact, by 11 YEARS, the hormones have been influencing behavior for so long, I'd seriously doubt that you'd see ANY behavioral changes from neutering. 

As for skin and coat, it's typically thyroid that you'll see impacting skin and coat - not the presence of testicles and related hormones.

He's really ELEVEN YEARS OLD? Pls. confirm.

-Stephanie


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Was there some pressing reason to neuter him after all this time?


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

I don't know from experience because every male we've owned was 'fixed' while still somewhat young (like under 2-years)... but I've read things: 1)from the "pro" early-neutering position that states there are definite pronounced behavioral changes related to neutering but only if you have it done early enough 2)from the breeders position that state there are no real behavioral problems if you are the alpha, all behavioral issues really stem from a lack of training 3)from the health position mostly from vets stating a zero risk of testicular cancer, etc but concerning behavioral issues... certain behaviors have only a % chance of being affected to some extent (like mounting, roaming, dog-dog aggression, marking, etc) and a study is cited as the source of the given percentages. If you are really interested I can search online and find a link to it...

As far as getting fat... My guess is that the chemical processes that make-up and are triggered by hormones use up calories and so from that stand point: reduced hormone levels = less calories are burned, however does the missing hormones change activity level as well? this I don't know but would suspect only minimally... especially in such an old dog. I would think the aging process would play the major role in energy levels and weight. On the one hand, the slowing down of old age uses up less energy (need to reduce food) but the inefficiency in digestion, which is natural as an animal ages, would mean less nutrition and calories would be derived from food (need for more food)... a draw? I don't think so. Probably less food but of a higher quality is what's called for... and weekly monitoring for weight control.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Typically it takes months, not weeks to see any behavioral changes. What he has done so far sounds like he might be a bit angry, rather then a hormone thing.

IMHO you will probably see changes in his coat also. However, with the rate that their coats grow, it might be close to a year before you notice it.


----------



## Buuddy (Jan 11, 2007)

11 years ??, I'm sure they meant months, not point in spending 300 dollars to have your pet neutered that old...


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Buuddy said:


> 11 years ??, I'm sure they meant months, not point in spending 300 dollars to have your pet neutered that old...


I don't think so because of the use of the words "finally neutered last month" and "he seems to behave like a one year old now" which really wouldn't make much sense then.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

I'm not sure if the lumpy balls refers to Hair or testicles. We had our Samoyed mix neutered at 11 because of a testicular tumor-and we never had a change in behavior. I can think that would be the only reason to neuter a dog at that age.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

PeggyK said:


> I'm not sure if the lumpy balls refers to Hair or testicles...


Or maybe both... hairy testicles?


----------



## potatolover (Jan 12, 2007)

My dog is REALLY 11 years old and he had been losing his coat on many parts of his body symetrically before. The vet checked for all sorts of things for him: parasites, thyroid etc, but found nth wrong. He didn't attribute the loss of hair to hormones but then another experienced animal welfare worker I met told me that it definitely sounded like hormonal imbalance, and recommended neutering for better skin and coat, and of course for prevention of testicular cancer. 


He's regained all his coat now, but he seems more puppy like these d ays. but in terms of behaviour he does act less 'senile'. Last week, he stole one of my stuffed toys from my bed and the laundry bag from the basket.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

Heck---maybe he is just happy--- ?


----------



## potatolover (Jan 12, 2007)

monomer said:


> Or maybe both... hairy testicles?


oh yes! Hairy balls(except that the balls aren't there anymore) Am I crazy to think that they look so much better now...?


----------

